# MacBook ( iBook replacement ) on the horizon..rumoured



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> MacBook to land at last by May
> By Ryan Katz, Senior Editor
> 
> April 7, 2006 - Apple has begun manufacturing its new MacBook and should have the laptop in consumer hands in the next 30-60 days, sources report. The MacBook—and it will indeed be called the MacBook, sources have confirmed, as Apple will be dropping the iBook moniker—is being built exclusively around a 13.3-inch widescreen display with a 1280x720 WXGA resolution, as previously reported.
> ...


http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0604macbook.html

This sounds right on the money tho I'm surprised a CoreDuo - means the pricing should be pretty sharp.
$1399 and $1749 is my guess.

12" iBooks and Powerbooks will have some life.

Drive is going to be an issue - 60 gig is just "okay" for a X/XP mix.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I sure hope we do see a 13.3" iBook replacement soon...when they say that Apple will continue to offer the 12" does that mean the 12" G4 or a 12" Intel, I wonder...? Then again, it is just a rumour.

I hope the Rev. A Intel iBooks (Macbooks) don't have many problems...I think I will take the plunge this summer and get one for University (bring on the Applecare ) ...the Intel MBPs haven't had too many problems (there are a few, but nothing like the Rev. A G5 iMacs) and the Intel iMacs are pretty solid, so hopefully the Macbook Rev. A won't have too many issues...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Apple has done a great job on this transition.
The MacBook is likely the toughest as there is no "prototype" version as there was with iMac and MacBook Pro.

Still the Mini shares technology. New screen and form factor on the Macbook will be the concern.

Gonna be a hit at schools with Bootcamp if it's solid.
Better they take the time to get it right as this one could be an "out of the park" winner.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

CN said:


> the Intel iMacs are pretty solid, so hopefully the Macbook Rev. A won't have too many issues...


The articles also say these macs are the most redesigned macs since the iMac... I'm almost affraid of getting one... But I doubt I will be able to resist.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I agree BUT - Apple two-stepped the design for MacBook and iMac and did one hell of a job.

The iMac G5 owners last gen benefitted - the last Gen Powerbook owners got the short end of the stick 

Intel Macs over all :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Apple Insider has been the most accurate - some variation - does not make sense to me.



> By Kasper Jade
> Published: 02:40 PM EST
> It's almost official -- Apple Computer will re-brand its iBook consumer notebooks under the "MacBook" moniker when it releases new models based on Intel Corp.'s Core Duo processors later this month, AppleInsider has learned.
> 
> ...


http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1659


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i hope they re-design the case.. they should ditch the white plastic already. oh, i sure hope they make it thinner!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

kloan said:


> i hope they re-design the case.. they should ditch the white plastic already. oh, i sure hope they make it thinner!


I don't mind the white plastic, although it has been around for quite awhile now (since the G3 iBooks!). I just hope its durable like the current ones are.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

CN said:


> I don't mind the white plastic, although it has been around for quite awhile now (since the G3 iBooks!). I just hope its durable like the current ones are.



not to mention that the white plastic case causes VERY LITTLE interference for airport cards

and if macbooks use mini technology we can assume that the video card will used shared memory instead of having it's own

this will be one big difference between the two intelbook offerings

now with boot camp
i can't wait to get one....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Y'know reception aside - I'd see Apple well served with Aluminum across the board.

The 2-3 year old Ibooks often look pretty frowsy while a PowerBook of the same gen looks great.

Aluminum is thinner, the 13.3 screen shape needs stiffness and Apple intends upper model to replace the 12" Powerbook 

So a slim 13.3 in Alum would be neat.

Turns my crank


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

regardless, i want, i mean 'need' one


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe we will see a darker colour (a la black iPods)? That might be neat...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

oooh can't wait!

i need a laptop to travel overseas, but i'm going to buy it over there so i can get myself an intel macbook!


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

It's not only substance that needs to keep the difference between the powerbooks and the ibooks, but the aesthetic-- aluminum is prettier, hence looks more costly...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think that era is over - Appel doesn't need artifice between the laptops.

Jobs has been trying for anodized colours but apparently too expensive.
Slate gray anodized would be excellent.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm curious as to weather or not the macbook will have a built in iSight...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It's a fair bet that the MacBooks will have iSight...

But I, for one, hope they stick with plastic / polycarbonate (though colours would be nice). I have friends ready to upgrade, and some of them are far too hard on their notebooks. One pal has - somehow - managed to actually break off the front-left edge of his iBook (still works fine!). If it was Aluminium / Titanium / other metal, like another friend's 12" Powerbook, I doubt it would still be spinning. His 12" was pulled off a table (no magsafe), leaving the right side of the case dented - now he can't use CDs / DVDs, and trying to bend the metal back into shape just ain't working.

If I know someone is going to be rough, I send them to the iBook. Here's hoping the MacBook will be as durable.

M


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> I think that era is over - Appel doesn't need artifice between the laptops.
> 
> Jobs has been trying for anodized colours but apparently too expensive.
> Slate gray anodized would be excellent.


Too expensive?? Hmm... I don't see why. The current Powerbooks/Macbook Pros are already anodized. I doubt different colours would make it any more expensive...

I'd want gunmetal grey. Though I think black would be awesome, but it would show smudges way too easily.. they already show up too much as it is with the silver.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't understand why either - something to do with consistency I heard.
I'd also like gunmetal a little texturing so they don't slip from the hand would not hurt either.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

screw the colour or plastic vs. metal
just get me an intel book at a good price point so i can run my windows games, oh, and support my windows clients


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

i for one vote for white plastic. it's cute. many girls like it. i'm a guy and i like the white polished looking plastic. Which other brand carries a white laptop as good as an ibook?

when i owned a PC laptop i thought the white laptop is so sexy. aluminum feels like windows to me


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

yuwing said:


> Which other brand carries a white laptop as good as an ibook?


This certainly had me thinking it was an ibook when I first walked past it in Futurshop last night. 

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10071895&catid=11520&logon=&langid=EN

Anyways, very tempted to sell my ibook and pick up a new intel one. I need the ability to run Solidworks which is the only reason I have kept my windows box up until now. hmmm.... tempting.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

last gen PB owners got the short end of the stick?

Not this one, I have it and I'm glad to have a fast last gen with ppc, as my crucial apps are long way from universal, and have reports of macromedia stuff actually having a few problems. That would have spelled absolute disaster over here...

When my 18 month lease flip arrives, I'll be walking into universal apps, and an even sweeter macBookPro at that point.

I've already learned what the 'short end of the stick' means.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You are fortunate. You sure you have the current model G4 with the enhanced screen and DDR2 RAM.
The generation with the DDR RAM has been pretty solid.
The DDR2 series folks are none too happy.

http://www.macintouch.com/readerreports/powerbookg4/topic3611.html



> I'd like to draw your attention to a serious problem with the current 15" and 17" PowerBook G4s -- they suffer from an intermittent, recurrent audio problem where the sound "loops," increasing in volume, for about 5 seconds. This problem can be a showstopper for those who use their PowerBooks for live audio.
> It is probable that every new 15" and 17" PowerBook now being sold has this problem, which appears to be hardware-related (i.e., it is present after a clean install, but disappears when using a USB or FireWire sound output device). Currently, the Apple Discussions thread on this problem has 300+ posts:
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=240423
> Apple doesn't seem to have acknowledged the problem, aside from a placeholder knowledge base article:
> ...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I and 4 other people I know have last gen hi def ddr2 PBs and never heard of this issue until now. I only ever use onboard sound.

But I do have applecare should I run into trouble. This PB is by far the best and most productive portable I've had yet. 128 video, and an upgraded HD is the best choice I've ever made in a portable.

Though I do look forward to rev C macBookPros and matured adobe/macromedia apps when the time comes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's good - the worst issues may have been restricted to a particular batch.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ah.

If you read that thread, apparently that issue, for those who were affected, was resolved with the 10.4.5 update.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow that took a while. Good to know tho.

Speaking of which HAS the idle buzz on the MacBooks been resolved with 10.4.6??
I have yet to hear it.

I really hope Apple doesn't try to get too thin on the MacBook. 
Better to get the first gen out of the way before being too radical.

I really like the transition they have undertaken so far.

Some concerns about the video if they use the same board as the MacMini


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

If they go w/ the core duo then it'll be integrated graphics, for sure. 

It is a consumer portable, and apple needs to start blurring the lines now for for future upgrades. It strikes me that that's how they always do things. 

For example, look at the upgrade history of the iBook 12" G4 and the PB 12" G4
Twas neck 'n neck there for a while- still is, IMO

Boot Camp has really shuffled the decks. Was recording on my iMac in XP all afternoon. Rock Solid and couldn't put a dent in the performance meter. 

Need a bigger HDD in my iMac though. 

James


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah HDD becomes a problem as well for using both OSes.
There is talk about a gaming MacBook so they must have some alternative in mind.
BTW how has gaming been on the MacMini Intel??


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I and 4 other people I know have last gen hi def ddr2 PBs and never heard of this issue until now. I only ever use onboard sound.
> 
> But I do have applecare should I run into trouble. This PB is by far the best and most productive portable I've had yet. 128 video, and an upgraded HD is the best choice I've ever made in a portable.
> 
> Though I do look forward to rev C macBookPros and matured adobe/macromedia apps when the time comes.


I'll second that! My DDR2 PB 1.67 has been an awsome machine with no issues and I really like the fact that it is VERY quiet! I'd be very bummed out if I had one of the early MacBooks with the "whining" processors! I try not to buy Rev. A of anything!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah HDD becomes a problem as well for using both OSes.
> There is talk about a gaming MacBook so they must have some alternative in mind.
> BTW how has gaming been on the MacMini Intel??


it's called a MacBook Pro


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I can't wait for the macbook! That way I don't have to buy a Dell laptop for school!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

thejst said:


> If they go w/ the core duo then it'll be integrated graphics, for sure.
> 
> James


Unfortunately, I think you're right. Apple will need to "cripple" this MacBook in some way just as they did with the MacMini in order to distinguish it from the Pro line.

And you can count on it being super drool worthy and a must have item on every student's desk. 
Unfortunately that's how they'll get away with pricing it higher than similarly equipped Wintel laptops.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> If they go w/ the core duo then it'll be integrated graphics, for sure.


i think that's an excellent way to differentiate it from the pro and justify lower price point and great excuse for dealers to sell more RAM


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Unfortunately, I think you're right. Apple will need to "cripple" this MacBook in some way just as they did with the MacMini in order to distinguish it from the Pro line.



The crippling may be integrated graphic [stealing from the Mac mini]. Other than that, I dont expect much crippling.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

but is the macbook is to follow the mini wouldn't it make sense that the macbook would then also be offered in solo and duo configs, like the minis?


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Any word on if Aperture will run on the new MacBooks? I have a PB 1.5 that I would love to change up for an Intel book, but only if it can run Aperture (which now cheap for students!).


----------

